#  Chat Ecke >   Der heiße Stuhl.Diese Woche mit "Sun" >

## StarBuG

Für diese Woche hat sich "Sun" bereit erklärt, auf dem heißen Stuhl zu sitzen. 
Was? Ihr kennt Sun noch nicht?  
Dann könnt ihr Sun jetzt alle Fragen stellen, um sie besser kennen zu lernen. 
Viel Spaß  :Zwinker:  
Micha

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Na will keiner was wissen?

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun
Dann fang ich mal an
Verliebt ?
Verlobt?
Verheiratet ?

----------


## lucy230279

hast du hobbies?
was machst du beruflich?
was ist dein größter wunsch?außer gesund zu sein?

----------


## sun

Hallo!  Also ich bin glücklich vergeben. Das heißt ich und mein Freund sind jetzt sechs Jahre zusammen, haben seit fast drei Jahren ein Haus. Wo zurzeit die Außenanlage zu machen ist (also wem fad ist, ich hätte da zurzeit 170m2 Pflastersteien zu verlegen)  Hobbies: bin früher geritten, so Turniermäßig. Vielseitigkeit. Bundesmeisterschaften und so. Jetzt Nordik walken, mein Garten, meine Fische und meine zwei mini Wasserschildkröten. Malen, basteln, Bin sehr gerne unter Leuten. Und die Kinder meiner Schwägerinnen bzw Nichten, die besuchen mich ständig. 3,4,5,7,9,11,11,13 da ist immer was los, wir wohnen alle in einer Straße. 28 Leute (Verwandte) Jede Familie ein eigenes Haus.   Was ich besonders liebe, Achterbahnen und so alles zur fahren umso schlimmer, desto besser. Nur geht das jetzt leider nicht mehr. Normal halt. Aber ich beiße oft die Zähne zusammen, genieße es und leide dann halt ein paar Tage. Aber das ist es mir oft mal Wert.   Beruf: ich habe Mustergestalter und Sticker gelernt, bin dafür drei Jahre zur Schule in Münchberg bei Hof (Deutschland) gegangen.  Konnte es leider wegen meiner Krankheit dann nicht mehr ausüben.  Deshalb habe ich eine Umschulung zur Bürokauffrau gemacht, nebenbei den Finanzbuchhalter. Anschließend den Screendesigner und noch sämtliche Weiterbildungen.  Jetzt arbeite ich in einer Transportunternehmen Firma www.resinger-trans.at (ist noch im Aufbau, aber ein wenig ist schon drinnen) dort mache ich alles. Von Dispo, Aufträge schreiben, Verrechnung, Buchhaltung, Frachten verkaufen, Kostenrechnungen,… Mädchen für alles.   Zurzeit mein größter Wunsch, Gesundheit und mal ein Kind zu haben.

----------


## Brava

Was für Musik magst du ?
was ist dein Lieblingsessen ?

----------


## sun

Was ich für Musik mag: Also da bin ich nicht so festgelegt. Wie ich gelaunt bin. Zurzeit läuft gerade im Radio Antenne Tirol, das heißt Schlager. Aber volkstümlich mag ich nicht.   Shania Twain, Whitney houston, Céline Dion, Mariah Carey,  so diese Richtung.   Und dann wieder Deutschsprachig wie   Herbert Grönemeyer, Xavier naidoo (vor allem dieses Lied dieser Weg) und natürlich unsere Christl Stürmer,   Es gibt soviel, hab sicher die Hälfte vergessen   Essen: ich liebe Fisch, Muscheln, Krabben, Garnelen und all so was. Außer Calamari die muss ich nicht haben. Dann mag ich auch gerne Nudeln. Esse sehr viel Obst, Gemüse und so. Gemüse und Salat muss bei einer Mahlzeit bei mir meistens dabei sein.  Was ich nicht so gerne mag. Süßes. Sei es Speisen oder auch so. Ab und zu was kleines und das war es. Ich muss das nicht haben, bei mir ist der Schleckkasten die ganze Woche voll und ich denke nicht einmal daran ihn zu öffnen.

----------


## Brava

Wohin fährst du im Urlaub

----------


## sun

Heuer? 
4 Wochen zur Kur, mehr wird sich heuer nicht ausgehen. 
Vielleicht mal ein Wochenende zu meinem kleinem, mein Schweizerpatenkind. Oder er kommt mal, der wird heuer 5. 
Oder zu meiner Omi nach Borkum, meinem Opi geht es nicht so gut. Der mußte innerhalb von kurzer Zeit jetzt das vierte mal ins Krankenhaus nach Leer. Verliert immer Blut und bekommt dann wieder Konserven und so. Mal sehen was da los ist.  
Sonst wird sich heuer nicht viel ausgehen. Sonst bin ich gerne am Meer.

----------


## Brava

Kur ist gut
Das mit deinem Opa tut mir leid

----------


## sun

Ja auf die Kur freue ich mich heuer schon richtig.  
Das mit meinem Opa, naja ist nicht fein, aber man muss das Beste draus machen. Und so kann ich meiner Omi mal wieder unter die Arme greifen. Jetzt ist er gerade wieder im KH. Meine Mum fäht jetzt dann mit dem Auto hoch, so kann sie meienr Oma dann helfen und sie zum Krankenhaus fahren. Sie hat ja keinen Führerschein. 
Dann werden wieder krabben gepult und Ostfriesen Tee mit Kluntjes getrunken.

----------


## Brava

Bist du das auf dem Foto

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ja das bin ich!

----------


## Brava

Hübsch
was machst du da gerade

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Eben die Krabben ausgepult. In der Schüssel ist das Fleisch und auf dem Tablett die Schale, das ist vielleicht ein Arbeit, aber es macht mir immer wieder Spaß, deshalb sag ich immer zu Oma, sie darf sie ja nicht gepult kaufen. 
Da war ich bei meiner Oma auf Urlaub

----------


## Woman

Hallo sun
Rauchst du ?
Wo wohnst du?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich bin Nichtraucher,habe nie geraucht. Nur wenn ich mal gut angeheitert bin, dann könnte es mal passieren, das ich eine rauche. Aber ganz selten. 
Ich wohne in Osttirol Österreich. Habe meinen Wohnort dort bei dieser Landkarte eingegeben.  
Habe eine Zwillingsschwester und einen Bruder.  
Was wollt ihr noch alles wissen?

----------


## lucy230279

lieblingsfarben?
lieblingsbuch-autor?
welche art von musik hörst du gern?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Das mit den Farben ist so eine Sache, das kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Kommt drauf an für was. Sonst mag ich gerne kräftige Farben, orange, rot. Mein Wohnzimmer ist aber. Braun und beige eingerichtet. Das Auto ist wieder dunkelgrau schon fast schwarz (schwarz ist keine Farbe ich weiß)  
meine letzten Bücker die ich gelesen habe oder bei einem schon ewigen und noch immer dabei bin sind. Sakrileg von Dan Brown
und wo ich noch immer dabei bin, immer wieder einmal. Das kann man nämlich nicht einfach so lesen "Morbus Bechterew, Beratung, Betreuung, Behandlung von Dr. Albrecht Falkenbach, haben aber ich weiß nicht wieviel Ärzte mitgeschrieben von der ganzen Welt.  
Aber zurzeit hat dieses Buch mein Hausarzt, eigentlich schon ein halbes Jahr. Irgendwann meinte er, ob er es eh noch haben könnte, wenn ich es brauche, sollte ich ihm Bescheid geben. Der war so fasziniert von diesem Buch  
und über Musik habe ich schon geschrieben

----------


## Obelix1962

Seit Ihr eineiige oder Zweieiige Zwillinge ?

----------


## Woman

Tanzen? 
Sport?
Lieblingstier?

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun
Hast du einen Lieblingsfilm

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wir sind eineiige Zwilling und sehen uns total gleich, jetzt geht es wenig besser, da sie lange Haare hat. Aber die Leute die uns schon lange kennen. Die wissen dann wieder nicht wer nun die kurze Haare hat.  
und wenn wir uns die Fotos und so von früher anschauen, da weiß meine Mum oft nur an der Kleidung wer das jetzt ist. 
Aber es kann ziemlich anstregend sein, da mich soviele kennen und ich die nicht. Da gab es auch oft schon Streit beim fort gehen und so.

----------


## Sterni

Was wünschst du dir für deine Zukunft ??

----------


## sun

Hallo Woman! 
Tanzen kann ich nicht so gut, naja mal auf einer Hochzeit, aber das war es dann auch schon.  
Sport: Habe ich eh schon geschrieben, früher war ich Turniermässig mit den Pferden unterwegs, mein Stiefvater ist immer noch unterwegs.  
@Sterni Das ist vielleicht ein Ziel und ein Wunsch, dies wieder zu erreichen.  
So schnell gebe ich nämlich nicht auf. Vorallem wünsche ich uns Glück, Gesundheit und soweit es geht Frieden. Wenn man zur Zeit die Nachrichten hört, teilweise schon furchtbar. Und ein Kind will ich auch haben und das werde ich auch schaffen.  
Lieblingstier: was wohl, natürlich Pferde, aber ich mag Hunde auch ganz gern. Überhaupt bin ich ein Tiernliebhaber. Und zur Zeit bin ich in meine zwei Mini Wasserschildkröten verliebt. Wie agil die sind. Wenn ich komme, schwimmer sie schnell her und springen überall runter, wenn sie mich sehen. Schön zu ansehen.

----------


## Sterni

Wohin würdest du gerne mal Reisen ?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wo ich gerne hinreisen würde.  
Ich würde gerne mal so in der Richtung Mauritius oder so in der Gegend Dom Rep. Aber irgendwo hin, wo eine kleinere Insel ist und der Tourismus nicht so schlimm ist. Dann würde ich mal den Urlaub geniessen mit der Natur, Bevölkerung und was es dort halt so gibt.

----------


## Sterni

Welchen Sport magst du am liebsten ?

----------


## Obelix1962

Versuch es doch mal mit den Kapverdischen Inseln ein Traum von Strand und Aufgrund der Äquator Nähe immer warme Luft und Wasserverhältnisse und nicht zu verachten  ist natürlich wenig Touristen und ganz ganz selten Regen, wenn dann mal kurz für ne Stunde ein Niederschlag aber dann wieder Sonne pur!

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@Obelix, super danke, das werde ich mir mal ansehen. Warst du dort schon einmal? r
Naja heuer wird sich das wohl jetzt nicht mehr ausgehen. Da ich jetzt dann noch ins KH muß, zu einem Speziallisten der sich mit MB perfekt auskennt und im August zu Kur muß, da wird sich dann mit zusätzlichen Urlaub nicht viel spielen. Bei meinem Arbeitsgeber. 
aber darauf freue ich mich dann schon volle 
Sportart: habe ich vorne schon mal geschrieben.

----------


## Obelix1962

@sun 
Nein aber dies ist mein Ziel demnächst!
Alle anderen Vulkaninseln dieses Grabens von Island bis dorthin hab ich schon besucht. 
Die Kapverdischen sind jedoch seither leider nicht möglich gewesen
ich fand noch keinen Mitreisenden / Sponsor

----------


## sun

@ Oberlix, über mitreisenden da lässt sich eventuell reden.  :c_laugh:   
Aber über Sponsor, naja da bist du bei mir auch nicht richtig   :teasing_new:   
Naja ich wünsch dir mal Glück  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@sun, 
vielleicht finde ich ja einen Sponsor der nicht nur eine Person fördert (in diesem Falle natürlich gibt) und was gutes tut. 
Ich kanns ja mal bei uns im größten Dorf des Südens mit ner Sammelbüchse am Anfang versuchen. 
Kneifen zählt aber nicht wenn ich einen Förderer finde.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Gekniffen wird nie. 
Wenn du mit der Sammelbüchse gehst und vielleicht ein Liedchen singst, dann kann ich ja auch mal bei uns in die Stadt gehen, vielleicht haben die Italiener dann auch mal erbarmen und sponsern auch noch ein wenig, laufen ja genug rum bei uns.

----------

